# In The Process Of Buying Equipment For 4ft High Tech Tank!



## R1ch13 (9 Oct 2008)

Hey guys!

As the title says, im in the process of buying all the equipment needed for my 4ft set up.

And i have a few questions that you guys can hopefully answer 

I think im going to buy the D&D c02 complete kit, does anybody have any experience with them? And i know there is an adapter that you can buy which allows the reg to be fitted to refillable bottles aswell as disposable.... Would this make it compatable with FE's?

If not is there anyway i can?

Also has anybody purchased anything from this online ebay shop? http://stores.ebay.co.uk/EQJ-Trading in particular the overtank luminaires? If so are they any good? Because im thinking of buying one as i cannot stretch my budget to the arcadia series, and this one seems 2nd best.

And the final question, filters 

I currently have a fluval 305 running in the 4ft tank that ill be using for this scape, i want to add another as that one filter on its own simply isnt enough, ive read lots of posts on here about filters and their flowrates etc and im still leaning towards the tetratec 1200? What would you guys do?

Thanks Alot 

Richie


----------



## a1Matt (10 Oct 2008)

R1ch13 said:
			
		

> Also has anybody purchased anything from this online ebay shop? http://stores.ebay.co.uk/EQJ-Trading in particular the overtank luminaires? If so are they any good? Because im thinking of buying one as i cannot stretch my budget to the arcadia series, and this one seems 2nd best.



I recommend them.  I have a luminaire from them and I am really pleased with it


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Oct 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I recommend them.  I have a luminaire from them and I am really pleased with it


I would also recommend them as I have two luminaires from them, but when the ballast just went on one of them and I contacted them to try and resolve the issue, now they just ignore my emails, so the choice is yours really.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was that the second ballast to go paulo?


----------



## R1ch13 (10 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the replies boys!

I thought they looked pretty good.

You set my mind to rest about making the right choice now.

Do you think they are fixable if anything messes up?

Richie


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Oct 2008)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> was that the second ballast to go paulo?


Yep second one gone within a year! They replaced the first without much fuss, now they just ignoring me! oh well



			
				R1ch13 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies boys!
> I thought they looked pretty good.
> You set my mind to rest about making the right choice now.
> Do you think they are fixable if anything messes up?
> Richie


I purchased a T5 ballast from somewhere else, but its way different and not sure on the wiring!The one they send already has all the wiring coming from it, so you just re-attach the cables, the ones you get elsewhere don-t have these cables and you must clip them in yourself, which is where I am not sure about it. I might risky it though and blow myself up! lol could be fun


----------



## R1ch13 (10 Oct 2008)

Hmm!

Its a good job my cousin used to built circuit boards for compaq 

Hes good at all that so he should be able to do it for me, if anything does go wrong!

How much did you manage to get your lumianires for?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Oct 2008)

R1ch13 said:
			
		

> How much did you manage to get your lumianires for?



Got a 4x24w T5 80cm for Â£42 + 15 Delivery, just over a year ago.
and a 2x24w T5 80cm for Â£16 + 20 Delivery about 3 months ago.


----------



## R1ch13 (10 Oct 2008)

Lucky you hahaha!

I was winning for about 3 days at 56 quid for a 4 foot 3x54 watt T5 luminaire

And then yesterday it shot right up 

Im so not going to be able to pay for this hahahaha!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Oct 2008)

R1ch13 said:
			
		

> Lucky you hahaha!
> I was winning for about 3 days at 56 quid for a 4 foot 3x54 watt T5 luminaire
> And then yesterday it shot right up
> Im so not going to be able to pay for this hahahaha!


Took me about 3 months each time to get it a those prices with an ebay snipper, I just added every single auction that came in for that luminaire I was after and set a maximum bid on the snipper, and let it run until I won one , the 4x24w I set the maximum at 45 and the 2x24w at 20!


----------



## Joecoral (10 Oct 2008)

What sniper programme do you use LD?


----------



## R1ch13 (10 Oct 2008)

Sniping programs 

No wonder i never win  Hahahaha


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a pain.  need to upgrade my lighting so ive been bidding on a few recently but not got anywhere. was on a 4*24w T5 the other night but didnt put a high enough bid in at the end


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Oct 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> What sniper programme do you use LD?


Paulo mentioned Baygenie the on another post. I downloaded it and its pretty good


----------



## R1ch13 (11 Oct 2008)

Ive given up on buying my ovber tank luminaire at the moment.

I was winning for days but then last night it shot right up again...

Some people are sooo stupid, they bid right up over the price tthey could "buy it now for"

IDIOTS 

Pretty angry that im loosing as you can tell haha...

So now im lookin at filters, I dont know what i want.

I have a fluval 305 running in the 4ft just now and im thinking of adding a tetratec 1200 or a ehiem 2222/24

I cant decide at all, an people with personal experience with these filters, give a nub a hand 

Thanks 

Richie


----------



## James_Kye (16 Feb 2009)

sorry for posting in yet an old thread but hey i am new lol.....

 regarding these lights i would avoid like the plague, i looked at buying a set for my marine tank but was flooded with well over 400 people warning me do not touch these lighting units what so ever.
 when i asked why i was some what shocked.

 units arriving smashed , the company ignoring all forms of contact.
 units arriving smashed , the company giving the reply of "" and what do you want us to do about it , if you wanted something not broken don't buy mail order ""

 units going on fire .
the list went on and on 
 i was given one of these units for free and went to switch it on and was electrocuted ( the person who game me it said thats why he gave me it ,,, thought it would be funny )


----------



## StevenA (16 Feb 2009)

Well i've had a 3 x 39w, and also a 2 x 24w from them and never had a problem, quick delivery, very reliable units. You pay you're money, you take you're chance I guess


----------

